# انواع الصلاة



## حياة بالمسيح (26 يناير 2015)

الصلاة انواع:-
1- الصلاة له لطلب منه شئيا ما ( اسالوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم  )  ( اغفر لنا خطايانا كما نحن نغفر لمن اخطا الينا ولا تدخلنا في التجربة ولكن نجنا من الشرير  امين)
2- الصلاة له لمجده (ليتقدس اسمك  ليات ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض) و ( اطلبوني تجدونني)
كثيرا منا يصلي لله ليطلب شيئا ما والقليل منا نصلي لله لاعلان مجده واعلان اسمه واتمام مشيئته في حياتنا والصلاة تحقق ارادة الله في حياتنا وتعرفنا بها لكن لا تغير ارادته في حياتنا وصلاة الايمان تجعل الله يتدخل استثنائي وتحقق ارادته في حياتنا لانه يريد ان يعمل في حياتنا ولكن من دون صلاة الايمان به لا يستطيع هو ان يتدخل ليس لانه لا يستطيع اذ انه الاله الكلي القدرة لكن هذا هو قانونه الالهي وان كان ايماننا باننا سنحصل على ماذا نريد من الله فعندما سنصلي سنسمح لله ان يتدخل ويحقق طلبتنا وصلواتنا


----------

